# How can we change the header font color of WPF group box



## MrSeanKon (Nov 24, 2012)

Well check my attachments, I could not change!
But *here* I found this.
Hope it helps 

Kreij you are right; the new programming avenue (WPF instead of classical form) is a big headache!!


----------



## Kreij (Nov 24, 2012)

What was stated in the link you posted worked for me.

```
<GroupBox Height="100" Width="200">
  <GroupBox.Header>
    <Label Foreground="Red">My Red GroupBox Header</Label>
  </GroupBox.Header>
</GroupBox>
```

Once you define the Header's Label in the above manner in code you then be able to click on it in the visual editor as see all of the Label's properties and will be able to use the property bar.


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 28, 2012)

But if we add two buttons for example something is going mystery and I am getting  
Check the simple WPF programs in attachment.
Damn many headaches cos WPF during the first days....


----------



## Kreij (Nov 28, 2012)

I didn't run the code and you didn't really explain what was not exactly working, but it looks like you need to put the buttons inside the groupbox

```
<GroupBox ...>
   <GroupBox.Header ...>
      <Whatever ....>
   </GroupBox.Header>
   <Button ...></Button>
   <Button ...></Button>
</GroupBox>
```


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 28, 2012)

Highly recommend putting some kind of container (e.g. a Grid) in the GroupBox instead of having the buttons land where they may.


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 28, 2012)

It is better to open the code in Visual Studio (when you have free time) and you will understand easily what is going _mystic_
But let me to explain you right now.
I define a groupbox which has a header and two buttons inside (button_EN & button_GR). Pressing a button translates the controls of WPF form from English to Greek and vice versa (buttonEN_Click & buttonGR_Click events).
If the main XMAL file is this:


```
<Window x:Class="WpfApplication1.MainWindow"
    xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml/presentation"
    xmlns:x="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml"
    Title="Header's color and font change" Height="150" Width="300" ResizeMode="NoResize">
    <Grid>
        <GroupBox Name="grouplang" BorderThickness="3" Margin="20,10,30,20">
            <GroupBox.Header>
                <TextBlock FontSize="14" Foreground="Green" FontWeight="Bold" FontFamily="Times New Roman">Language</TextBlock>
            </GroupBox.Header>
        </GroupBox>
        <Button Content="Ελληνικά" Height="23" HorizontalAlignment="Left" Margin="50,50,0,0" Name="buttonGR" VerticalAlignment="Top" Width="75" Click="buttonGR_Click" />
        <Button Content="English" Height="23" HorizontalAlignment="Left" Margin="150,50,0,0" Name="buttonEN" VerticalAlignment="Top" Width="75" Click="buttonEN_Click" />
    </Grid>
</Window>
```

after pressing a button damn header's color & font's size/family changes....
Adding some definitions for TextBlock only the color changes (font family & size not).


```
<Window x:Class="WpfApplication2.MainWindow"
    xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml/presentation"
    xmlns:x="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml"
    Title="Here only the color changes" Height="150" Width="300" ResizeMode="NoResize">
    <Grid>
        <GroupBox Name="grouplang" BorderThickness="3" FontSize="14" Foreground="Green" FontWeight="Bold" FontFamily="Times New Roman" Margin="20,10,30,20">
            <GroupBox.Header>
                <TextBlock FontSize="14" Foreground="Green" FontWeight="Bold" FontFamily="Times New Roman">Language</TextBlock>
            </GroupBox.Header>
        </GroupBox>
        <Button Content="Ελληνικά" Height="23" HorizontalAlignment="Left" Margin="50,50,0,0" Name="buttonGR" VerticalAlignment="Top" Width="75" Click="buttonGR_Click" />
        <Button Content="English" Height="23" HorizontalAlignment="Left" Margin="150,50,0,0" Name="buttonEN" VerticalAlignment="Top" Width="75" Click="buttonEN_Click" />
    </Grid>
</Window>
```

Thus my question is how can I access groupbox's header color during execution adding the necessary commands in C#?
For WF case it is simple because WF design is based on C#.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry, Sean. I didn't have time to dig into it father this morning as I had to leave for work. I will poke around with it when I get home tonight.


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 28, 2012)

OK don't worry; take your time!
But I have to continue a bit....
Well as I try to be familiar with this new field (WPF) the problem is inside XAML commands.
Pressing a button groupbox's header color is reset to the default value (blue).
Thus we have to add something equivalent in C#.
For example look the photo. It is a conversion from XAML to C#.
I am seeking to MSDN forums to find a small part of code but I have not found yet.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, I'm really busy lately.

The reason you are having problems is that you are modifying the header in the button events instead of the TextBlock, so basically you are saying "replace the TextBlock with this header content." Since you are not specifying any font or color characteristics it is using the system default.

Give the TextBlock a name, and then in your button events change the text by using textBlockName.Text="Language" (or the Greek equivalent). This will change the text in the TextBlock but not any of its other properties.


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 29, 2012)

The photo shows what Kreij means.
Thanks buddy!
I could not think this solution!
I got many times in mess and was very angry with WPF programming. But I must overtake the problems!

_As we live we will learn_ Socrates


----------

